# A Different Thread



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know what the thread on the end of a painting pole is called/defined as?
I realize that I could take a small 2" roller handle and just use that as a female thread, but is there an actual metal part suitable for making into a pole attachment?
The reason I ask is that my crab apple tree is loaded this year, and the bulk of the crop is up above 14'. I can manually get at those below that ht. but the high fruit I can only reach with my long extending painting pole (at least 14' fully extended) plus my 8' step ladder.
Did I mention that I don't like heights?


----------



## OMC-TRIPLE-X (Nov 3, 2011)

Hardware and Janitorial stores usually sell things like:

Metal Threaded Replacement Tip - Atlas Graham

Varying brands types are available in male snd female threads


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks David, but I need the _female_ equivalent; I've got the male part covered.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I also note that they don't have a proper name for the thread? It must be so standardized that it doesn't need a name.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Get a extendable pole saw (14', no step ladder, Lowes/Home D/some Wal-Marts) and make loop to replace the saw blade using a coat hanger to make a loop and possibly add cloth basket to the loop.

Have seen these in Western NC at the orchards.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dan-meister, This problem has been solved by yours truly - ME.
We had a huge plum tree. Tons of fruit. If it fell, it got ruined. There was enough fruit for everyone. The solution came to me about 30 years ago. My extension handle went-out to 16 feet, I added a *pet-store fishnet*. The fishnet had a thin wire handle that was vinyl-coated to prevent rust. It was very simple to wrap the wire around the [male] pole threads and simply "cup and remove" desired fruit. For extra height, back-in your pickup truck to stand on. DO NOT USE A LADDER - UNLESS YOU HAVE A HOSPITAL NEARBY.

Otis - one who also hates heights (now)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Otis, I'll give _that_ a try. Sounds like a RED Green duct tape solution, for a little extra insurance!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For next year may I suggest pruning the tree to make harvesting the fruit more manageable? How to Prune a Crabapple Tree: 8 Steps - wikiHow . Not only does pruning make it easier to pick but can increase the volume of fruit grown. Don't worry about doing it wrong if you've never done any before. A bad pruning is like a bad haircut...it grows back out again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It'll need _more_ than a haircut, Charles; it has height aspirations I can't even begin to understand. I'd take a guess and say it grows at least 4' a year; currently about 25' - 30' tall. But thanks for the pruning link! Wifey's moved the tree's impending haircut to DEFCON 2...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Heavy duty fiberglass push-up masts with convenient thumb clamps!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> It'll need _more_ than a haircut, Charles; it has height aspirations I can't even begin to understand. I'd take a guess and say it grows at least 4' a year; currently about 25' - 30' tall. But thanks for the pruning link! Wifey's moved the tree's impending haircut to DEFCON 2...


From what you describe the pruning tool of choice will be a small chainsaw. I would whack off everything taller than about 4m no matter how big the stem size is. Ideally it should resemble umbrella ribs when they are extended. January is the right time for you so try to get the missus to hold off on Defcon 1 at least till then.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Get one of these and you can clamp it to any pole. It doesn't need the special threads.
It's clamping force comes from stainless hose clamps.

Fruit Picker, FRUIT PICKER BASKET - Amazon.com

Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charley; thanks!!! EXACTLY what I...minus the thread part... need 

I can live with the hose clamp detail. It's available through Amazon. ca as well. All taxes and duties included...
dib GS M3 Fruit Picker Basket: Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies
Oh frabjous joy.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

If we were closer I would say my wife would be glad to climb in your fruit tree to help you in you harvest! Even I almost reach to 9ft it's not enough fo you. I hope you get your fruits down undamaged!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Foreign babe climbing around in my fruit tree; heh...yeh, _that'll_ get the neighbours talking!
http://www.taitokymenlaakso.fi/uploadkuvat/Jaalan_puku.jpg

What didn't get harvested came down in the wind and rain a couple of weeks ago.
Charles; no safe way to get up there with a chainsaw. I'll have to get by with my loooong extending lopper/saw tool, and an 8' stepladder.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Foreign babe climbing around in my fruit tree; heh...yeh, _that'll_ get the neighbours talking!
> http://www.taitokymenlaakso.fi/uploadkuvat/Jaalan_puku.jpg
> 
> What didn't get harvested came down in the wind and rain a couple of weeks ago.
> Charles; no safe way to get up there with a chainsaw. I'll have to get by with my loooong extending lopper/saw tool, and an 8' stepladder.


That'll work too. Just remember to make an under cut first otherwise when the top part starts to break off it can rip a long strip of bark off with it which will cause a dead spot and eventual rot. It would be good if you could paint anything over an inch with a pruning paint but it doesn't sound like that will be possible so make sure the cuts are angled enough to keep water from sitting on the cut.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend this for harvesting crabapples, but used to get hickory nuts out of the tree by shooting them with a .22 air pistol. Loads of fun, and no ladder involved. :yes4:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Thanks David, but I need the _female_ equivalent; I've got the male part covered.


Steve, control yourself! Don't even think...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*!...*

:blink:... 

(my afternoon chuckle)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done, Esko!!!
Education crisis: Up to 8.5MILLION have numeracy level of 10 year old | Mail Online
#2 World wide in literacy AND numeracy...and you guys make great tires!


----------

